
Apple shows ambition to get into self-driving car race - divan
http://www.reuters.com/article/apple-car-idUSL1N1DY0BN
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13098186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13098186)

------
ethbro
From the BBC article [1], my favorite quote was that Apple _" proposes that
companies in the industry share data from crashes and near-misses in order to
build a more comprehensive picture than one company could manage alone, and
therefore enable the design of better systems."_

Aka 'It would be really helpful if we could have access to Tesla's road
training data.'

It's a good idea in principle, but if Apple wants access then they can damn
well afford to pay for it.

[1]
[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38199880](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38199880)

------
amelius
I'd like to see an architectural overview of a self-driving car. What are the
most challenging systems? I can imagine that the most challenging part is the
computer-vision system for detecting the road, and the radar system for
detecting other vehicles and pedestrians. Given this information, finding a
path from A to B without collisions seems not so difficult in comparison.

------
thr0waway1239
Looks like all the mega-corps are buckling and now indulging in a race to the
bottom called "untold liability". I really wish I will be proved wrong.

On the other hand, there actually doesn't seem to be much happening on Apple's
side. This is like the "blog post in lieu of a product" for taking "pre-
orders". :-)

~~~
user5994461
Or it looks like all the newspapers are trying to indulge corps into self
driving cars because it's hype and people read the articles about that.

